# looking for campsite advice for july adventure



## akathelma (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello everyone.

My friend and I are novice campers and are embarking on our maiden voyage from Rhode Island to Quebec. I have been researching campsites for our truck camper and am looking for advice about good camping sites in or near Montreal, and Quebec City. We plan to spend two nights in each location and then camp in New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island, and Nova Scotia, ending in Shelburne. Any advice about good camping sites would be very much appreciated.

We leave July 12 for two weeks.

Thanks campers. Looking forward to your expertise
akathelma


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

As I said on the other thread I cannot give you any personal advice as I have never camped there however I am currently working in New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. You will absolutley love it in Eastern Canada.

Welcome to the form BTW :10220:


----------

